# Collecting Ideas



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to be building a custom backrack next year...heres a quick mock-up I did on paint lol

anyone want to throw out ideas lmk....BTW I'm 1000000% AGAINST a light bar so dont mention one lol


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

more lights....lots more lights..


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dissociative;910091 said:


> more lights....lots more lights..


well I want to def. put 4 LIN6s........3 look out of place. oh and where do you expect me to put more lights?? lol According to my measurements all 8 lights with 1" gaps will be over 54" wide.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I think the one you already have looks great.....except for the wires dangling of course.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mycirus;910105 said:


> I think the one you already have looks great.....except for the wires dangling of course.


I cant stand mine personally....I hate how my lights are all spread out....I want a flush mount and I want it to look like the rack was designed AROUND the lights lol......but hell if you like it you can buy it off me and finance my new one ussmileyflag :salute:


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm thinking of putting two whelen L32's on my backrack or a whelen dominator 8 LINZ6 light. Like the traffic advisor part of it. Not sure what I'll do. Maybe both. :bluebounc


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

thats the beauty of fabbing your own rack, if you have the skills and think ahead a little, you can run all wires inside...all it takes is opening the back of the the top square tubing and making a face plate, threading, and bolting it so you can get to the back of all your lights, then run the loom with all the wires inside one of the verticals and have a 3/4" or 1" hole with a grommet at bottom of vertical to run over bed rail, the end of your loom with wires pops outta this hole...or run it right down to the bottom of bed, whatevers clever....hardly see the wires...can look real slick....was thinking of getting to my own BackRack project after the season...When I do get the chance, and blow the dust off the welder...I will post it up and show my progress...good luck on yours...hope it works for ya


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

EGLC;910118 said:


> I cant stand mine personally....I hate how my lights are all spread out....I want a flush mount and I want it to look like the rack was designed AROUND the lights lol......but hell if you like it you can buy it off me and finance my new one ussmileyflag :salute:


Im happy with what I have. Good luck to ya.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Mount everything inside light cabinets.

http://www.awdirect.com/truck-light...ng-black-steel-lb383/light-mounting-cabinets/


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Couldn't you do 1 of the clears on each side, and then 4 of the 6 up leds. You'd have to space them out a little farther to make it look right. How well do those clear leds work? Like hows the beam spread? Just thinking that all you might do is light up your bed and thats the worst thing you want while its snowing like crazy and you can't see.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

something i sketched up a while ago made the sides alot bigger than the backrack


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;911130 said:


> Couldn't you do 1 of the clears on each side, and then 4 of the 6 up leds. You'd have to space them out a little farther to make it look right. How well do those clear leds work? Like hows the beam spread? Just thinking that all you might do is light up your bed and thats the worst thing you want while its snowing like crazy and you can't see.


I don't expect the clears to light up far distance. Its more just as a reverse light, I have strobes in my stander reverse light area. Also I want turn/tail/stop/running on the back rack so that's why it make it 2 on each side.

I would also ad a 3x3 or 5x5 work light on each side of this "hanging" off of it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

oh8 I love that!! Looks really good man! Might do something like that!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

lil bit of everything on this......my nieghbor is a cert. welder and engineer...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not a 'back rack" but you get the idea.
T.J.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85256&highlight=head+ache+rack


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

here is a better one...........


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

TJS;912545 said:


> Not a 'back rack" but you get the idea.
> T.J.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85256&highlight=head+ache+rack


I like it. Just need LED lighting man


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

EGLC;912568 said:


> I like it. Just need LED lighting man


Ya I know but free is for me. All those lights were collected over time and free. The rack was made with scrap and a little bit of bought steel.
T.J.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the one on post #16... Now you need to add some lights on the sides... I suggest an amber and a clear. Amber during your plowing and you'll have the ability to light the sides with the clear for when you exit to light the sides of your truck!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

The one drawback to hearing all these ideas is that with each one my wallet gets lighter....I'm always fabbing something up...this just gives me more ideas to give my money away..lol


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

T&M SnowMan;913150 said:


> The one drawback to hearing all these ideas is that with each one my wallet gets lighter....I'm always fabbing something up...this just gives me more ideas to give my money away..lol


Ok...Go with an old Rotator Bar Below the roof line and just black out the back of the lense. Get some old Fog lights and put them at an angle to the outside. That should run you just about 1/2 or less of what you wanna do with LED's!

I know you said no light bar but this way your saving money! payup


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't say anything about a lightbar...wrong guy...lol...I didn't say I have a problem spending!....I do that fine..just ask the wife!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Pirsch;913141 said:


> I like the one on post #16... Now you need to add some lights on the sides... I suggest an amber and a clear. Amber during your plowing and you'll have the ability to light the sides with the clear for when you exit to light the sides of your truck!


Yeah on the sides I would DEF put atleast one LIN3 if not 2 on each side.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88468&highlight=spudman

some pics i saw on here for more ideas...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

just get a led traffic advisor Jarad.....it's the better route...get the 10 head.....and a pair of CAT lights...tie the cats into a 3 way switch from the other thread.....DONE..

flip a t3 facing sideways near t-bar to cover sides and be done...under 1000 i bet.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dissociative;915299 said:


> just get a led traffic advisor Jarad.....it's the better route...get the 10 head.....and a pair of CAT lights...tie the cats into a 3 way switch from the other thread.....DONE..
> 
> flip a t3 facing sideways near t-bar to cover sides and be done...under 1000 i bet.


yah thats prob what I'll end up doing...still gonna want my t/t/ lights and a set of reverse.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Just make sure you dont block your line of site. Before you start building. Sit in your truck and look out the back window. Make sure you dont block anywhere you need to see.


----------

